# WANTED to Buy Saltwater 12 wt Fly Rod and Reel



## hookedon (May 28, 2015)

Hi, I am trying to locate a 12 wt fly reel for saltwater fishing. List of fly eels below. Let me know what you have and price. Thanks Jim

Looking for one these Fly reels -
Nautilus NV Monster WF-12
Tibor Signature 11-12S or Signature 11-12
Tibor Gulfstream 
Nautilus CCF-X2 X2 Silver King
Abel SDS 11-12


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Good luck in your search -- you are going after some serious fish with a 12 wt. !


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

try microskiff.com - lots of heavy weight fly fishers on there.


----------



## tmber8 (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm always keeping my eyes open for a used 12 wt. I have one and it has been a favorite tool of mine for Jacks and Tarpon in the summer and Bull Reds in the winter. I know you can catch the bulls on smaller rods, but it's so much easier on the fish and more efficient at delivering big flies. Good luck on your search, new ones are pricey!


----------



## hookedon (May 28, 2015)

Bought rods, now need to find 12 wt reels.


----------



## Arky Guy (Jul 12, 2011)

I have a Billy Pate Tarpon direct drive RHR reel I would sell for $300. If you are interested send me a PM. I’m in Gulf Breeze.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I have a Ross Momentum LT7 (black) that I'll sell for $350.00. It's brand new, never been fished.


----------

